# Twisp Ion Atomizer Popping & Crackling



## Laura Lee-Hillier (31/7/18)

Hello there,

I'm new to vaping, been vaping for about 2 months and gave up smoking 2 and a half weeks ago now and I have the Twisp ION. I am on my fourth atomizer. The first atomizer gave no problems, the second one popped and crackled and liquid came up into the mouthpiece so I stopped using it and put the third one into the device. The third one was perfect with no issues. After putting the fourth one in today it's popping & crackling away although no liquid is coming up into the mouthpiece. Wondering if I'm doing something wrong or am I just getting faulty atomizers? I have primed all the atomizers before using them with liquid but maybe I've done something wrong with the two ones that were/are popping?

I really don't want to have to put another atomizer in. Does anyone have advice for a newbie? Thanking you kindly


----------



## Stosta (31/7/18)

Laura Lee-Hillier said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I'm new to vaping, been vaping for about 2 months and gave up smoking 2 and a half weeks ago now and I have the Twisp ION. I am on my fourth atomizer. The first atomizer gave no problems, the second one popped and crackled and liquid came up into the mouthpiece so I stopped using it and put the third one into the device. The third one was perfect with no issues. After putting the fourth one in today it's popping & crackling away although no liquid is coming up into the mouthpiece. Wondering if I'm doing something wrong or am I just getting faulty atomizers? I have primed all the atomizers before using them with liquid but maybe I've done something wrong with the two ones that were/are popping?
> 
> I really don't want to have to put another atomizer in. Does anyone have advice for a newbie? Thanking you kindly


Welcome @Laura Lee-Hillier !

Always good to see another Durban face on here!

I have no experience on the Twisp ION, but have had plenty of tanks that have popped and crackled. It usually means that there is too much liquid getting onto your coil, and normally I would recommend adjusting the wattage but you can't do that with this device. Does it not disappear after about 5 minutes of vaping?

Calling in @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari for some help (they are the Twisp representatives on here).

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (31/7/18)

there is also a twisp forum you can pop into.There you can ask the questions directly to the members @Stosta called in for you and it also helps other twisp users see the issues and fixes and also help you with some questions already answered previously.
good luck.I normally also adjust the wattage higher,maybe try taking the coil out and closing the airflow if there is an adjuster and refit then open the airflow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HPBotha (31/7/18)

Thank you for letting me know @Stosta and @Resistance . I will follow up with you in the morning @Laura Lee-Hillier - but to put you at ease, the crackling sound is normal, the juice in the mouth piece not so much! I will send a private message to chat a bit further! and welcome to the forums!!!!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Laura Lee-Hillier (31/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Welcome @Laura Lee-Hillier !
> 
> Always good to see another Durban face on here!
> 
> ...





Stosta said:


> Welcome @Laura Lee-Hillier !
> 
> Always good to see another Durban face on here!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much @Stosta  @HPBotha sent me a PM and answered my questions  The popping has gotten better since I posted this afternoon and isn't doing it as much. I'm wondering if I shouldn't be priming the atomiser before using it because maybe I'm putting in too much liquid and flooding it. Thank you again for all your help!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (1/8/18)

indeed you should prime it always.if you don't you could end up scorching the cotton before you use it and then its also a wasted coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (1/8/18)

I agree with @Resistance @Laura Lee-Hillier ... Always prime your coil! You probably did put a bit too much in, but rather that than burning and wasting a whole coil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Laura Lee-Hillier (1/8/18)

Thank you so much for all your helpful advice @Stosta, @Resistance & @HPBotha 
Very glad to be part of the vaping community

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

